# NASCAR Racing Daytona 500 This Sunday



## katlupe (Feb 11, 2020)

I was a die hard NASCAR fan for years. Then I married a man who thought it was boring. We moved to a home that could not have a television so I missed out on 20 years of racing. Now I do not live there and am not with him. My bf is a motor head and loves NASCAR and all racing. He was a dirt track racer years back. So he got me back into watching it. I am trying to get a hold of all the changes in the sport. We watched the Busch Clash last week and looking forward to the 500 this coming Sunday. Back when I used to watch it I was an Earnhardt fan, but there were a lot of great drivers. Now I am trying to figure out which driver I like but I can't seem to focus on one like I did before. Does anyone here watch it? If so, who is your driver?


----------



## DaveA (Feb 13, 2020)

I was a big racing fan at one time but my interest has faded over the years.  Liked the open wheelers and used to travel with a fellow hauling his sprint car up and down the East coast, from New York to South Carolina and west as far as Hartford, Ohio.  This was back in the mid eighties.  
The midgets and sprints were of more interest than the late models or Winston Cup cars but i always watched the Indy 500 and Daytona.  Not so much anymore.


----------



## katlupe (Feb 23, 2020)

Well that race ended badly last week with Ryan Newman taken away in an ambulance after horrible wreck. He is okay but the fans were praying like crazy on FB for him. 

Today is the race in Los Vegas. I will be at my bf's house and he has been working on our dinner for the last few days. Should be a good day and hopefully, a safe race.


----------

